# Minho (Portugal) on a snowy day..



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

A collection of photos I took during a tour I did with a foreign friend around the Minho region. Following some cold but dry days we were caught by surprise one morning, as we woke up at the "Pousada de S. Bento" in Caniçada, by the snow that gently fell like cotton outside. The images that followed surprised him and were the highlight of the trip!

Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Beautiful. The last time I could see the snow falling down was ten years ago in Santiago during the winter of that year. In my city doesn't never snow in despite we are a southern area. I thought Minho was a spainish region only.The only one portuguese river I knew was Duero. Congratulations for the pictures!


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Where are you from?
Minho is a Portuguese region, the neighbouring Spanish region is Galicia. The source of the Minho river is indeed located in Galicia but the region itself is 100% portuguese


----------



## diegodbs (Mar 12, 2008)

nestor morales said:


> Beautiful. The last time I could see the snow falling down was ten years ago in Santiago during the winter of that year. In my city doesn't never snow in despite we are a southern area. I thought Minho was a spainish region only.The only one portuguese river I knew was Duero. Congratulations for the pictures!


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Fern said:


> Where are you from?
> Minho is a Portuguese region, the neighbouring Spanish region is Galicia. The source of the Minho river is indeed located in Galicia but the region itself is 100% portuguese


^^
Region and river are two different thing.I didn't know about a portuguese region called like this. Now I know it thanks to this thread and pics. I just knew about river Miño (Spain) and I thought everything called "miño" was spanish of course.Well, the important thing is today I 've learned a new thing. Do you have any picture of the river?


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

diegodbs said:


>


^^
there are several rivers rise in Spain and flow into Atlantic or portuguese coast.I will make more of an effort in geographie, cause there are many things I don't know yet!:lol:


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Fern said:


> Where are you from?
> Minho is a Portuguese region, the neighbouring Spanish region is Galicia. The source of the Minho river is indeed located in Galicia but the region itself is 100% portuguese


^^
Region and river are two different thing.I didn't know about a portuguese region called like this. Now I know it thanks to this thread and pics. I just knew about river Miño (Spain) and I thought everything called "miño" was spanish of course.Well, the important thing is today I 've learned a new thing. Do you have any picture of the river?


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Beautiful pictures. How often does it truly snow in Portugal? Ever in the South?


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Most of central and northern Portugal is mountainous (though not very high) so it snows heavily in several regions every year. It is rarer in the south but this year it snowed as far south as Beja and the mountain range in the Algarve.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Wonderful pics:drool:




Oaronuviss said:


> Beautiful pictures. How often does it truly snow in Portugal? Ever in the South?


Snow in all winters in the highest mountains of Portugal. Outside these areas is a rare phenomenon. This year the winter is very tight due to a cold front from Siberia attacking across Europe, making snow in unusual areas.:banana:


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanx guys!

And yes, this winter has been very strange for the whole Northern Hemisphere! Cold and odd.


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

NP 

It's been cold compared to more recent years but a few decades ago snow was much more common everywhere in Europe at least. My grandmother used to tell us stories about how every winter she used to wake up for school and play in the snow on the way with her schoolmates. Those days are long gone...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Beautiful pics of a beautiful country!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

nice pictures!


----------

